# Teeth loss/fallen off?



## the fluffies (Dec 29, 2010)

Location : Malaysia 

Alfie
Both parents are mixed lionheads, agouti color, 2.1kg
2.5years old
Male, un-neutered

Mocha
Mom is a mixed dutch, dad is a mixed lionhead, agouti color, 2.4kg
3 years old
Male, neutered

Today is their monthly grooming session. I was trimming Alfie's fur and found that some of his hair get into his eyes and his right eye is a bit watery. I was a bit worried to see the matted fur near the watery eyes, so i checked on his teeth. And i found one of his front lower left tooth was gone! 












Then i checked all my 12 bunnies and found out Mocha's front lower right tooth was gone too :?.






Alfie loves to chew his cage bars, but not Mocha. Both of them are eating well and love their long strand hays. Other than losing their teeth, they don't show any sign of health problem. No abscess, eating and drinking normally like the rest. 

Since they're from the same buck (Daddy Dino), so i checked on their dad too. This is the Dino's teeth photo. It looks normal to me, except his lower left is slightly misaligned.






Another photo of Dino's teeth






Any of your bunnies experienced teeth loss? Is this a sign or dental/malocclusion? Other than sending them for xray, is there any other way to diagnose/confirm this problem? 

Thanks.

-Nerq-


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 29, 2010)

I would be concerned about bar chewing because it could not only damage and loosen the teeth but also cause trauma to the gum and root of the tooth. Is it possible for you to possibly get another cage which hasvertical bars ? or keep them in xpens . My rabbit are in xpens so they have a lot of room and because of that none of them chew bars. 

I was studying the pictures and what I do not understand is why the oppsing upper incisor on both rabbits is not really overgrown. Usually if a rabbit loses a tooth the opposing tooth will over grow because there is no grinding action . Both uppers on both rabbits are longer than normal but not to an alarming extent 

Unless the circular motion of chewing hay is allowing the one lower incisor to grind both uppers :?

Whateverit is ..it really good that the opposing teeth have not overgrown for whatever reason but you will need to watch for it. 

Their gums , mouthes and teeth all look healthy and it doesn't appear that they lost the teeth recently as everything looks all healed and normal except the missing teeth. 

You can really never know what is going on with rabbit teeth without xrays but to be honestI don't see anything visually that you should be alarmed about. 

In terms of the eyeI would just try to keep the fur out of it and see if it dries up on it own..

I may pm Flick to take a look at this ....as I may not be seeing something


----------



## pamnock (Dec 29, 2010)

It's not unusual for a tooth to break off fromcage biting. Do you know for certain that the teeth were there before (on occasion, rabbits may be born with teeth missing).

If the teeth were actually broken off, they should grow back withing 2 weeks. If not, I would suspect a congenital condition. Since the sire's tooth also shows an abnormality, it could be a genetic.


----------



## Flick (Dec 29, 2010)

I agree with Angieluv. Except for the missing teeth, their mouths look healthy to me. Keep an eye on their incisors to make sure they're kept at a reasonable length. It's odd that one of Alfie's incisors has a longer point on the tooth that's opposite the lower incisor. But, again, it's not too long. Mocha is doing a great job of keeping his upper incisors evenly trimmed. It looks like his lower incisor shifted to the center a little bit, so he's able to use it to keep both upper incisors evenly trimmed.

I don't think either incisor is going to grow back. We originally removed both of Stella's lower incisors and both grew back, very quickly. Then, we removed just the worst one with plans to remove the other one at a later date. However, when the gums had healed and I took her in for a check-up and to get the other one removed, she was using it to keep her upper incisors trimmed. So, we decided to let her keep it and see what happens. She's been able to do a fair job of keeping her upper teeth trimmed with just 1 lower tooth.

If the upper teeth start curling into the mouth, or if the lower tooth grows so that it protrudes outside the mouth, those would be problems that would need a vet. Rabbit teeth can decay if not kept short. So, dark brown areas as seen in the following picture would indicate decay and need to be seen by a vet. But, you wouldn't allow your rabbits' teeth to get in this condition in the first place.






I have noticed that when her upper teeth are getting too long, I'll see her making large circular mouth movements to wear them down.

Run your finger along Alfie's and Mocha's lower jaw where the tooth is missing and feel for any lump(s) in the area that could indicate an abscess. If you don't feel anything out of the ordinary and they're eating okay, etc., I think they're doing fine. Actually, I'd be ecstatic if Stella's teeth looked as good as theirs. 

As Angieluv said, without x-rays, we can't know for sure what's going on, but I don't see a need for x-rays, now, unless you feel a lump on the lower chin. Whatever trauma caused the tooth loss, it's over and done with and healed up nicely. Just check them ever so often to make sure they haven't grown too long.


----------



## the fluffies (Dec 29, 2010)

I remember giving them a multivitamin syrup (Nutri-drop) less than 2 weeks ago. And i remember i checked their teeth too. No sign of teeth loose or anything abnormal on their teeth. 

Could be i fed them too much sugary fruits? They have fruit/veggies salad every night. They have 2-3 serves of fruits per week. I feed them a slice (1 inch x 1 inch cube)of papaya/watermelon/apple every alternate days. Is it too much for rabbits? 

Can the teeth grow back? Because i see no sign of the new teeth come out from the gum. 

:confused2:


----------



## the fluffies (Dec 29, 2010)

I faced the same experience with my first bunny i had in 2005. He was not a hay eater. In fact, very hard to get him eat his hay. That time, I had no experience/knowledge rearing a bunny. He had been feeding on fruits, leafy veggies and colorful lousy pellets and was given junk foods including chocs and cookies 

And as a result, when he turned 2, his lower teeth started to fallen off one by one, and never grew back. He started to develop abscess on his cheek. So the vet had to pull out the upper teeth including the peg teeth. The vet didn't give any painkiller or anesthesia. He just pulled out the teeth with a medical pliers and put my rabbit on oral antibiotic for almost a month. And since then, my rabbit's health getting worst and he died a few months after that due to bloat (my vet called it as emphysema). 

So when i see this happen to Mocha and Alfie, i really worries me. 

I checked everything on them yesterday. Both has no lump/abscess under the chin, jaw, cheek. 

Could it be genetic issue? I check on them at least once a month. Their teeth were ok all this time, until last night.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 29, 2010)

It could be genetic, or could be nutritionally related since you've had this problem before. The teeth however, appear to be healthy in the photo.


----------



## the fluffies (Dec 29, 2010)

Genetic can show up even at older age? I thought genetic will show when they were still young, like a few months old. 

About the nutrition, that was happened on my first rabbit, Elnino, long before i had this batch. 

I read about their diet and proper rabbit care before i took them home. I never feed junk to my bunnies. As the occasionally treat, i feed them only 1 raisin, during their birthday, or once - twice a month. 

All of them are feed on : 
- Owbow BBT pellet, 
- unlimited timothy hay, 
- Oxbow orchard grass and alfalfa hay on the mid-week, 
- a small bowl of chopped leafy veggies (cilantro/bokchoy/a slice of carrot/broccoli) or a slice of fruit (melon, papaya, apple) as their night snack.
- a teaspoon of organic rolled oat and a pinch of flexseed once a week. 

If is it because of the diet i've been feed them all this time, should i remove the fruits from their night snack? 

Probably feed papaya only 1 slice a week? :confused2:


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 30, 2010)

The bunny that you had in 2005 is not in any way related to these 2 rabbits ..right? 
I don't think that it is anything that you are doing at all..unless all your rabbits are chewing their cage bars. 

It has nothing to do with sugary treats as sugar causes tooth decay andI don't think those teeth rotted out. 

I am very interested in why this would happen again if your 2005 bunny is not a relative of these 2. 

For the time being do not blame yourself butI wish we could determine why this is happening. 
Your bunnies mouths really look fine despite the missing incisors so don't freak out 
Iam wondering if there is some mineral element in your water or something that could affect teeth ; since your rabits are eating Oxbow they should be getting vitamins and trace elements :?

Inever really heard of teeth falling out like that here in the US except with guinea pigs who develop scurvy ( vitamin C deficiency)which can cause them to lose their teeth. 

I want to explore this more....

and thank you Flick for your always knowledgeable response.


----------



## the fluffies (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes, Maureen. Mocha and Alfie are no related with Elnino (RIP). 

Only Alfie chew his cage bars. Sometimes he pulls out the metal hay rack i hang in his cage and toss it around. But i never see Mocha chew his cage bars. He has a Living World Fiddlesticks and apple stick in his cage. But he never chew or toss them. 

The water i feed them is boiled water. The same water i drink. 

There was a few months ago, i fed them with Oxbow+cheap rabbit pellets i bought from the local farm animal food manufacturer because we're shortage of Oxbow in Malaysia during those months. But i thought it should be okay since they have unlimited hay and small portion of pellets just to keep them full.


----------



## the fluffies (Dec 30, 2010)

DO u guys think Mocha & Alfie's upper teeth a bit longer?


----------



## pamnock (Dec 30, 2010)

*the fluffies wrote: *


> Genetic can show up even at older age? I thought genetic will show when they were still young, like a few months old.




Everything is genetically influenced and can show up at any time during a rabbit's lifespan.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 30, 2010)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Inever really heard of teeth falling out like that here in the US except with guinea pigs who develop scurvy ( vitamin C deficiency)which can cause them to lose their teeth.


It's actually not that unusual - I've heard of a number of cases. Many are due to mechanical trauma, although some are due to other causes including a genetic predisposition to loose the teeth.


----------



## the fluffies (Dec 31, 2010)

Is there any diet/vitamin to help them strengthen the teeth? Like mineral stone?


----------



## the fluffies (Jan 2, 2011)

Previously, Alfie has a watery eye on his right eye. After i trimmed the hair on his head (because i thought it probably caused by the fur that got into his eyes. 

This morning i checked on him again. The right eye now has no discharge. But around the left eye looks a bit crusty. I cleaned the area with saline water. It should be ok to clean with my contact lens saline water, is it?

Is there any recommended antibiotic ointment/eye drop safe for rabbit's eyes?


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 2, 2011)

Don't use contact lens cleaner solution, just use sterile saline solution. Most contact lens cleaner solutions are different than sterile saline. For hard contact lenses, though, a sterile saline solution is used for heat disinfection.

A neosporin-type ointment is fine for the eyes.


----------



## the fluffies (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, i'm using the saline solution, not the contact lens cleaner. 

Thank, Claire!


----------



## pamnock (Jan 3, 2011)

*the fluffies wrote: *


> I cleaned the area with saline water. It should be ok to clean with my contact lens saline water, is it?
> 
> Is there any recommended antibiotic ointment/eye drop safe for rabbit's eyes?




Contact lens solution is sterile and isotonic - it's fine for rinsing eyes (it has the same ingredients as eye wash). Just be sure not to use contact lens "cleaners" or protein removers.

However, it's important to find out the cause of the eye problem before commencing treatment with antibiotics.

As for nutritional supplements for the teeth - the other teeth appear to be healthy, so this may not be a nutritional issue. Dark leafy greens and sunlight are good sources of nutrients for tooth strength.


----------



## the fluffies (Jan 11, 2011)

Update on the boys.. 

The teeth is not grow back, just like Stella mentioned before... Rabbit teeth keep growing, rite? But i wonder why it not grow back? :?

Mocha does a great job keeping his teeth well-trimmed. No change to the upper teeth length every time i check on his teeth. 

But unfortunately, Alfie's upper teeth becomes slightly longer than his previous photo. 






And i noticed he lost one of his peg teeth (opposite the lost lower teeth)






And i found a small, hard lump under his chin 






I rang 2 veteran vets in Penang Island today and they said they never did rabbit teeth extraction before but willing to help me with teeth clipping. One of the the vets who used to work in Singapore Zoo said the rabbit can't bite food without the front teeth. About the abscess he said he is not using Baytril and said that is not the right antibiotic for rabbit abscess and recommend me to use daily injectable antibiotic to cure the abscess. He mentioned the antibiotic's name is start with B, but i cant remember what it is.. 

Should i go for teeth clipping or should i find a vet in Kuala Lumpur to extract the teeth?


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh dear. That doesn't look very good. The abscess could have a lot of different causes, but my guess would be either one of the roots of the bottom incisors or the bottom molars is infected. This website is brilliant in showing what normal and abnormal rabbit teeth look like:
http://www.fightforfibre.co.uk/gallery.html

And this image from that website shows how tooth roots can cause abscesses and grow too long





The injectible antibiotic the vet is probably talking about is Bicillin, which is a combination of penicillin G procaine and penicillin G benzathine. I know members in Malaysia have had difficulty getting this before, so if your vet can get that, it would be a good treatment, although it does require injections every other day and you have to be careful not to get it on the fur as they can lick it off--it is toxic if taken orally.

Here's a rather scientific article:
http://jcm.asm.org/cgi/content/full/40/3/1044?view=full&pmid=11880435

And a general article:
http://www.ontariorabbits.org/health/healthinfo1.htm

And a Bicillin treatment protocol:
http://www-unix.oit.umass.edu/~jwmoore/bicillin/bicillin.htm

The concern I have is, however, that the tooth root may be infected, in which case it is best for the tooth to be removed, and antibiotic treatment used. 

These videos show operations where teeth are extracted and x-rays to show why they needed to be extracted. They are a bit graphic if you can't handle surgery images:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cjq2ONxt3Jg[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-yqxn9P_0I[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46slQO1APuw[/ame]

If you take out the entire root of the tooth, it won't grow back.

Another issue is that if there is a problem with the top tooth, the bottom tooth will probably also have a problem because they work in pairs.

I think it would be helpful to get a dental x-ray done to see if the abscess involves his teeth and to see if the tooth roots of the top teeth are growing into the eye area, leading to the watery eye. That could really help you decide if you need to have his teeth removed.

Also, bunnies do fine without teeth. We have had several bunnies on the forum without one or some teeth. The rabbit in the videos (Stella) I think currently belongs to a forum member, Flick, and off the top of my head Naturestee had a bunny named Max who didn't have front teeth and JadeIcing had a bunny named Wyatt who didn't have any teeth. It can take the bunnies a little while to get used to eating without teeth, and if you feed veggies you may have to cut them into smaller pieces (1" or so), but bunnies can do just fine without teeth.

I am currently going through a similar concern with one of our Netherland Dwarves. He's been sneezing for months and after a few courses of oral antibiotics, changes to the environment, and even allergy medications, it's clear that something other than a URI or allergies/dust is causing it. We're taking him in on Friday for dental and abdominal x-rays (sneezing can also be a sign of a lower respiratory infection, like pneumonia), and we'll proceed from there.

It's tough but hang in there! Others have been through this and many bunnies without teeth live long and happy lives.


----------



## the fluffies (Jan 11, 2011)

If i just go for the monthly teeth clipping and injectable Becillin without having the removal surgery, the problem will not solve? 

There is no other antibiotic works as good as injectable Becillin? My bf is not agree about the idea of poking the bunny with the needle every other day after, what had happened to our friend, Somebunny's ND, Hans, and we think that injection is painful and will stress the bunny.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't know; it depends on what's going on with the tooth roots, which you can't figure out without an x-ray. I do remember Hans, and I thought that the issue was that he was not able to get Bicillin proper but some other antibiotic combination.


----------



## the fluffies (Jan 11, 2011)

Actually we'll be sending Alfie to Hans' vet since she is the only vet experienced in rabbit teeth extraction. So we probably will use the same drug - Benacillin. 

But i also read in Somebunny's thread that Hans' abscess was not getting better after more than a week treatment with Benacillin. Is there any stronger drug than this? Chloramphenical? I read that it is hard to administer, but is it had the same side effect with Benacillin/Bicillin if we accidently poke the needle to far and touch the rabbit flesh/muscle?


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 12, 2011)

With antibiotics, it's less about the strength of the drug and more about which drugs the bacteria are resistant to. I would think that after a week of Benacillin administration without improvement, the abscess may have had bacteria in it that were not sensitive to Benacillin. Switching to a different antibiotic may have been a good choice.

Chloramphenicol is administered orally, and the concern is that it can cause damage to the bone marrow. For an individual that has a very strong infection that is sensitive to chloramphenicol, the risk of bone marrow toxicity is weighed against the possible curing of the infection with the drug, and often it is more important to treat the infection. Most of the bone marrow suppression is reversible, although in some cases it can cause aplastic anemia, which is not reversible. I think that the bone marrow suppression and aplastic anemia are less common and less severe in animals as opposed to humans. The majority of the risk for chloramphenicol use is not to the rabbit, but to the human administering it to the rabbit. It is used sometimes in humans, despite the risks, but it is something you want to handle only with gloves on to minimize risk to yourself.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chloramphenicol

http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/Antibiotics/Safe_antibiotics.htm

I still have a lot of concerns about the safety of Benacillin. It contains procaine hydrochloride in addition to the two normal ingredients of Bicillin (penicillin g procaine and penicillin g benzathine), and I'm not sure if the procaine in benacillin was part of what caused Hans to pass away. It worries me.


----------



## the fluffies (Jan 12, 2011)

Other than Pam, is there any other RO member successfully treated their rabbit with Chloramphenicol? 

I'm not sure if the vets here can find the Chloramphenicol, but if i'm not mistaken, before Hans had Benacillin injections, he was on Baytril, then Benacillin + Zithromax. 

How about Zithromax? Has anyone succesfully treating abscess with Zithromax alone? 

I remember your discussion with Maureen regarding Hans' passing 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=48440&forum_id=16&page=2

The Benacillin should be safe, issit?

I have a bottle of Benacillin in the fridge. I got it from Hans vet on July 2009. I didn't had a chance to use it on Dino due to my health problem and I was away travelling here and there. On oct 2009, the abscess burst out, dried, and just gone after a few days. I was planned to use it when the abscess starts coming back. But now it is more than a year. No sign od abscess, and i'm not sure if the drug can be keep anymore. 

How should i dispose the drug?


----------



## the fluffies (Jan 13, 2011)

Normally, if the rabbit has a tooth fallen out due to cage biting, etc, and caused trauma to the incisors/roots, will it effected the cheek teeth/molar too??


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 13, 2011)

I know Angieluv has used chloramphenicol before. I don't know about whether the benacillin is ok, I would guess that it is not. It should have an expiration date on it. In regards to the other question, often if there are problems with the incisors, there can be problems with the molars, but they aren't always together.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 13, 2011)

I never used chlorampenical orally in a rabbit but I used it an eye salve for Beau who had an infected eye ulcer that would not respond to any other antibiotic

I pulled upSomebunny's thread dealing with Han's abscess. 
The problem is that we do not know if benacillin casued Han's death or if Streisand possibly hit a vein . ..or if something else happened . Streisand went as far as talking to the woman who wrote the first article on bicillin ( Marcy Moore) 


http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=48224&forum_id=16&highlight=Hans




I know that Pipp has used bicillin subqutaneously with oral chlorampenical . I think that oral chlorampenical is an excellent rabbit antibiotic but many vets don't want to prescribe it because it can be dangerous to humans if they come in contact with it; it can cause white blood cell destruction in humans. 
When I used the eye salve I wore plastic gloves; I would not hesitate to use this drug butI would be careful not to get it on my skin. 

I personally would be afraid to use benacillin again and this is not based on anything really substanial other than I was also disturbed that Hans died. 

if you are seeing Streisand's vet you could find out if the vet has used benacillin on other rabbits succesfully. I would also ask the vet if there is any way that he could get the human version of bicillin . Maybe that is available in Malaysia 

Randy has used Zithromax ( Azithromycin ) ver successfully , however, for absesses he has used it in combination with bicillin. 

You need to compile a list of drugs when you see Han's vet to ask him about 

choramphenical 
azithromycin (Zithromax) 
bicillin ( a combo of procaine penicillin G and benzathine G penicllins)
Convenia


I may also attempt to post questions on etherbun re benacillin.


----------



## the fluffies (Jan 13, 2011)

Can i just wrap the full bottle with the newspaper and throw in my dustbin? Or should i remove the contains first? 

Alfie has slightly reduce his food intake. He looks interesting towards food. Everytime i bring some food to him (pellet, alfalfa, fruits, veggies) he will jumps in excited, but he will only takes a few bites, then leave... 
I hope it is nothing to do with the molar. Sadly we have no x-ray service or vets with otoscope equipment in Penang 

I checked on his lump this morning. He hasn't start any antibiotic course yet, but the lump is slightly reduce its size. 

I'm calling around to find a vet who can file down the incisors and check on his molar (for temporary before we can figure out if it is needed to extract his teeth or not) near our place. At the same time, i'll watch his lump if there's changes in its size ray:


----------



## the fluffies (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Maureen,

The vet who helped Streisand got her Benacillin had never used this drug before. And she said there is no way to get Bicillin (and choramphenical?) in Malaysia. Hans was the first patient who tried the Benacillin. 

The vet prefers to stick with Baytril (oral/injectable). She prescribed Zithromax to Hans, but it caused stomach upset to Hans. I wonder if the Zithromax is strong enough to works alone. 

I'll ring her to ask her opinion about Zithromax and Convenia.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 13, 2011)

I was going to ask about benacillin on Etherbun when I decided to look up procaine hydrochloride ; this is the extra drug compnent in the benacillin. 

http://www.orgyn.com/resources/genrx/D002118.asp

It can cause cardiac arrest at certain blood levels ; I wouldn't use it


----------



## the fluffies (Jan 13, 2011)

Owh!! :shock:


----------



## the fluffies (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok, now we cannot get Bicillin in Malaysia, the Benacillin in not yet proven.

Another vet is trying to help me get the choramphenical. 

How about Zithromax and Convenia?


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't know if they can be given together ( zithromax and chloramphenical) ?? but chloramphenical crosses the blood brain barrier and is a good drug 

Convenia is used off label for rabbits and I believe is given in a weekly injection . I don't know how to dose it but I am fairly sure there are other members who could help.


----------



## the fluffies (Jan 15, 2011)

We're going to send Alfie to KL next weekend. Streisand's vet is willing to do the teeth burring under GA to trim Alfie's upper incisors and see if Alfie manage to wear them down by himself. If the teeth become overgrown again after the trimming, we might consider to send him again for teeth extraction. 

And for temporary, the vet will prescribe the injectable Baytril for his abscess. The abscess is getting smaller. When we reach the vet, i think the lump will be gone. DO we still need to put him on antibiotic? 

I have other worries too. KL is a 5 hours journey from my place. Alfie has never been to any vet before. He never been in car before. It may cause some stress to him. If we straight away put him under GA and perform the teeth burring as soon as we reach the vet, is it ok? I'm thinking to drive back soon as he wake up from the anesthetic. The soon we get home, the better is it?

Is it ok if i gave him Benebac and Nutri-cal before we leave home, is case he is too stress to eat during the journey?


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 15, 2011)

I had to travel 3 hrs one way to get Beau's teeth done. We would get there at about 8:30Am and often ( due to the dentist's schedule and recovery from the anesthesia) we did not leave until at least mid afternoon for another 3 hrs back. 

They gave him sub q fluids while he was there so he did not need hydration but I often brought a bottle of pedialyte ( electrolyte drink for children) and a small syringe and gave him some fluids per syringe when we would stop on the way home for gas etc. 

Beau was too drugged to eat on the way home and most rabbits aren"t going to eat anyway under these circumstances. 

You can pack a carrier with a layer of hay for him to sit on and also just throw some pellets in there just in case . 

Beau would have his last meal about 5:30 Am and then eat again sometimes at 8 or 9pm that evening whenI was home and put food down. 

If he is kept relatively hydrated he will do fine without food for the day. compare it to a female rabbit who is spayed ... she often will not eat eat for several days after the spay. and is fine. 

just have greens and ( do you have critical care?) ready for when he is home. he most likely will not eat until he is in familar surroundings. 

believe me I had a lot of those long trips with Beau and he did just fine. 

If the bump is getting smaller I doubt very much that it is an abscess. 
Injectable baytril is better than nothing; 
My vet will sell me a whole bottle because I have so many rabbits (I really have used it primarily on my rats) ; you can get insulin syringes from pharmacies to give injections. 
It is way better to give the injection intramuscularly because giving it sub q can destroy tissue. 

If the bump is getting smaller I am saying just get meds to take home with you anyway . it also would be good if you could also get some azithromycin tablets 

this vet may understand the difficulty of making this trip and give you meds that you can use after you have talked to him on the phone.


----------



## the fluffies (Jan 16, 2011)

*angieluv wrote: *


> .. I often brought a bottle of pedialyte ( electrolyte drink for children) and a small syringe and gave him some fluids per syringe when we would stop on the way home for gas etc.
> 
> .... You can pack a carrier with a layer of hay for him to sit on and also just throw some pellets in there just in case .
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips! Yes i have Critical Care. 

The journey is 5 hours one way. We will leave as early as 5.30am. Since my bf is not familiar with the place, we might take a few hours to find the place. Probably will reach there during mid-noon. We will wait until he is recover from the anesthetic, before drive back to Penang. We might reach home on the mid-nite. I will make sure he drinks during the journey. 

We dont have Pedialyte in Malaysia. But Streisand posted in one of her thread that she managed to find other brand: 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=34566&forum_id=16

Oralite Natural (7.22gm pack):

Glucose: 9.4gm
Sodium Chloride: 0.48gm
Sodium Bicarbonate: 0.42gm
Potassium Chloride: 0.38gm

It should be ok if given to bunnies, rite?


----------



## the fluffies (Jan 16, 2011)

Or this one??? Which one is meet the Pedialyte ingredients?

UPHALYTE SALTS (7.6gm)

Sodium Chloride BP 525 mg 
Sodium Bicarbonate 425 mg 
Potassium Chloride 375 mg 
Glucose Anhydrous 6.25 mg

It should has more glucose in the ingredient, isnt it?


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 16, 2011)

I would actually use one with less glucose. An artificial sweetener is used in Pedialyte/Dioralyte rather than actual sugar. The real sugars promote the growth of bad bacteria.


----------

